# Clean and Shiny Open Day



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW, just got in and what a Fantastic day :thumb: Was so good to see so many nice cars and fellow enthusiasts. Learnt so much from all of the forums Guru's and spent alot of money too  Weather held out, which was nice  
Big thanks to Johhny and the team for all of their hard work, and to Bill ( Whizzer ) for the advice. role on the next C & S open day.


Josh


----------



## N_Reeves (Nov 14, 2005)

Was a good day. Nice to meet some new people! Really liked your 205. Will keep an eye out for you at FCS!
Nick


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

Cheers Nick


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic day! Really enjoyed meeting everyone and had a good chat with some people.

Some stunning car's there too. Super Josh' 205 wing came up amazing with nattys blue spit shined by Whizzer


----------

